# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Странная ситуация с HDD Срочно Help!!!

## кантик

Вообщем у меня на компе два винта Seagate по 80ГГ один из них разбит на два раздела а второй как обычно(целый 80ГГ)... когда я вытаскивыю однин целый винт (который не разбит и не на котором Винда) внда перестает грузиться с оставшегося(Просит проверить настройки и правельно ли он подлючен к компу)! Мои предположения что инфа о разбитии винта находятся на том который я хочу снять! :(( очень  прошу помогите мне! Кто хотябы попытается помоч особый Респект и уважуха!!!

----------


## Kimmeriez

Ну, проверь свой остающийся винт. Основной раздел (где стоит винда) кроме всего прочего должен быть активным. Если юзаешь Raid, то сняв веник , вполне реально, что твоя винда лишается какой-то части.

----------

